# Do you twist a recurve bow string?



## nuts&bolts

zach_454 said:


> I just bought a Samick Red Stag 60" 45# and I'm trying to put the string on properly and I can't find any good information on how it should be done. Do I need to twist the string? It came with a Dacron String with 2 loops on the end.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You twist the bowstring,
to make the bowstring shorter.

You KEEP ADDING twists
to make the bowstring short enough,
until you get the correct brace height.


----------



## zach_454

I believe the recommended brace height is 7 1/2 - 8 1/4.....When I measure from the deepest part of the grip it is only 6 3/4.......Ive tried a few different twist back and forth and its still the same?


----------



## sweet old bill

When you know the suggested brace height, set the bow up for the middle of the suggested brace and shoot a few arrows, if the bow is still has npoise, twist up a few turns to add brace height and try again, if the noise goes away you are at your sweet spot. I seem to find that most work best at the higher end of the suggested brace height.


----------



## Viper1

Zach -

If you are 2" below the brace height range (and measuring it correctly), you're not going to be able to twist it enough to bring it up to spec (it will take too many twists). Might need a new, shorter string, if that's the case. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## zach_454

Ok thanks guys, I didn't want to twist it too much so I took it to my bow dealer and he ended up putting 51 twists in it and that gave me a 7.5 brace height, right on the low side. We measured the string and it was 57inch. So I'll shoot it for a while and see if it changes.

There is a little noise, but I don't know if its just me shooting wrong or if indeed it isn't set up right yet. When I release it makes a little "twang" sound. Any suggestions there?


----------



## LongStick64

51 twists, that is way too much, you need a new string. The twang means you need string silencers, the Red Stag is a loud bow in my opinion. But more importantly, you need a much better string.


----------



## zach_454

what happens when there is too many twists?


----------



## shooting3d

I had the same problem,but twisted it about 15 times and it brought my BH back to 7.5, but i think yours is strechted too much . Anyone like or know about flemish string if they are good or not


----------



## LongStick64

Too many twists, and SNAP your string will break, and that may lead to bow failure. I would not take a chance on it.


----------



## Viper1

zack -

The odds are the string won't break, but there will be increased strand to strand abrasion and that doesn't do the string any good. It will also help turn the string into a spring, and that doesn't help the feel or performance of the shot.

Viper1 out.


----------



## dayrlm

Flemish strings quality depends on the maker. If they are good they have a string that already has most of the air forced out and there is little adjustment needed after the first setting of Brace Height. A poor one will seem to stretch for a long time because it is forcing air our. I make both Flemish and endless loop and prefer the endless loop. www.dmerrill.com


----------



## waterop

what would be the max twist you would do?


----------



## rattus58

Viper1 said:


> zack -
> 
> The odds are the string won't break, but there will be increased strand to strand abrasion and that doesn't do the string any good. It will also help turn the string into a spring, and that doesn't help the feel or performance of the shot.
> 
> Viper1 out.


A twisted string won't fly the arrow well either which I'm thinking is what you're saying... :grin: .

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

on average 12-15 twists is good in a string .. gives it a nice round feeling when you slide your fingers up and down it with eyes closed.. this is just and average.. 51 twists is way to many when you unstring your bow the string must look like a coil spring....


----------

